# '59 Schwinn Tornado rat



## greenephantom (Feb 18, 2010)

Picked up this rusty middleweight Tornado several months back, finally figured out what had to happen to it.  

   Rear wheel is a 24" S-2, tires is a Dyno 3" fatty.  Rear fender is a wide heavyweight, it fit with just a touch of persuasion.  Clearance for rear tire is tight, even with spreading the stays a bit.  Rear hub is Bendix smooth shell with a 22 tooth cog. Schwinn springer up front with a heavy duty laced S-7 with the tall 50s style front hub.  Going for a bit of that skinny front wheel T-bucket look.

   Still debating whether to add the front fender and chainguard.  For the initial mock-up I tossed them on, but for the final build I left them off.

   A few more pics of the mock-up on my site.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## jwm (Feb 19, 2010)

Those rat rods look like all kinds of fun. Once my current run of projects is completed, I want to do one on a middleweight girl's bike. I'm nearly done with the '55 Starlet. It's a rattlecan restore that I did thirty years ago. I'm bringing it back to life with a new Sturmey three-speed w/ coaster brake put on it for my wife.  Had the devil's own time getting those stupid rims painted, but they finally came out OK. Taking the rims down to Dennison's today to get them re-laced with the new hub. Then it's on to the three speed conversion on the Spoiler.

JWM


----------



## drabe (Feb 19, 2010)

*JC Higgins rat*

Here's my JC Higgins rat (actually 'krusty') bike. 
Similar theme, fat tire on the back and skinny on the front on Electra rims. 
I've since added a front fender, but it looks just as cool without it!
I switched to old style block pedals to get rid of the reflectors and I also added a 'Do not Operate' tag just for grins.
This is one of my favorite bikes, rides great and the 'bare' seat is pretty comfy too!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 19, 2010)

Nice Tornado! If it were mine, I think I'd modify a lightweight front fender with the little beak on it, in matching patina! Tha'd be sweet!


----------



## Robert Webb (Apr 2, 2010)

I like that look  I have a couple of those gurder front ends myself.I like the way they ride and the chrome versions are big pimpin!!!lol


----------

